# Learning to Snowboard – A Right Old Pain in the Ass!



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well written. I enjoyed it, and can relate very closely to it! Those damn kids who can barely walk seem to snowboard way better than me on their first day! Still, it's too much fun to get discouraged, so I keep doing it, and keep watching my hip-bruise grow each week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> Well written. I enjoyed it, and can relate very closely to it! Those damn kids who can barely walk seem to snowboard way better than me on their first day! Still, it's too much fun to get discouraged, so I keep doing it, and keep watching my hip-bruise grow each week.


You should buy these to help with that.
Bohn Adventure Armored Shorts

I'm going to get some. Mainly for my sportbike to where under my leathers when I race but they can double up as snowboarding protection under my pants when I go.

Not a bad investment I must say.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

midori said:


> You should buy these to help with that.
> Bohn Adventure Armored Shorts
> 
> I'm going to get some. Mainly for my sportbike to where under my leathers when I race but they can double up as snowboarding protection under my pants when I go.
> ...


That's a hefty price for those; I've seen others I've considered for about $50. Even saw a full leg pair for around $90. But I haven't fallen the last two times I've been out, even on the blue trails, so I'm debating buying them now..


----------

